# Looking for a couple of people each day for Thur Oct 9 and Fri the 10th



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking for a couple of people each day heading out of Destin. Thursady we are heading out at 6 and be back at AJ'sbetween 4-6 to weighin for the rodeo. Friday were leaving out at 3 to be on the edge to start the chumline for BFT(black fin tuna) then bottom bump for AJ's and grouper, troll for some hoos, then head inshore for some snapper. Be back at AJ's at 6. PM if interested.


Tim


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fridays result:


----------

